# The Bishopstown Credit Union Debit Card. Any equivalents else where?



## ajapale (29 Jan 2010)

I have been reading about the *Bishopstown Credit Union Debit Card *on boards, thepropertypin and munsterfans. (mostly for avoiding RyanAir charges).

Does anyone know if such cards are availiable elsewhere through the Credit Union movement or elsewhere?


----------



## Corcaigh abu (8 Feb 2010)

No other credit union offers it at the moment but i think you should keep asking the credit unions and lobby your local one 2 get it.  I mean if Bishopstown can do it surely other ones can too.

Failing that you will have to move to the people's republic!


----------

